# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Kisha Katolike dhe Ortodokse

## francisko

Pershendetje
Desha t bej nje pyetje n lidhje me ndarjen e Kishes Katolike dhe Ortodokse,cila esht arsyeja e ndarjes se Kishave dhe cilat jan dallimet kryesore mes tyre do doja nje pergjigje t zgjeruar.

Kerkoj falje nese tema ka qen e hapur me heret

Faleminderit

----------


## VOLSIV

Si vit ndarje njihet viti 1054 ku arsyet kryesore ishin dy.
E para ishte pozicioni Patriarkut te Romes qe pretendonte te ishte mbi te tjeret si pasardhes i Shen Pjetrit dhe e dyta ka lidhje me nje pranim ne Besoje ku thuhet se Shpirti i Shenjte rrjedh prej Atit dhe prej Birit. Patriarku i Antiokise (Turqise) me duket nuk e pranonte kete gje dhe e quante blasfemi. Ai i qendronte mendimit se Shpirti i Shenjte rrjedh vetem prej Atit.
Per me shume: 
it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_Scisma

----------


## user010

Dy diferencat me te medha jan keto qe permend volsiv.

Ortodokset mbrojn se prej atit buron Shpyrti i Shenjte (dhe prej Atit u Lind Biri i Perendis (Krishti) ).
Katoliket besojn se Shpyrti i Shenjte buron dhe prej Birit.

Katoliket mbrojn se papa eshte i pa gabishem dhe eshte vazhdimtar i apostul Pjetrit dhe perfaqesues i Krishtit ne toke.
Ortodokset mbrojn se vetem apostujt ishin te pa gabishem fal "ndricimit" te vecant qe moren nga Shpyrti i Shenjte dhe koke e Kishes ne tok e ne qiell eshte vet Krishti dhe jo papa.

Katoliket detyruan prifterinjt te mos martohen, ortodokset mbrojn se prifti mund te zgjedh te martohet po deshiron.

Katoliket mbrojn se shpyrtet pas vdekjes pastrohen nga njollat nga te cilat nuk u pastruan sa ishin ne toke.
Ortodokset mbrojn se vetem kryqezimi i Krishtit (pra Krishti) pastron njollat  ne permjet sakramentit te refimit ketu ne toke. Ortodokset mbrojn se pas vdekjes nuk ka me pastrim, dhe vijon gjykimi.

Katoliket mbrojn se veprat e mira te Shen Maris dhe te te shenjtve teprojn, kete tepric papa mundet ta perdor per shpetimin e atyre qe nuk kan vepra te mira.
Ortodokset mbrojn se c'do shpyrt do gjykohet sipas veprave te veta vetem.

Katoliket mbrojn se e Tereshenjta u lind pa mekatin qe eshte pasoj e Adamit, ortodokset mbrojn se u lind me kete mekat (me te cilin linden te gjith njerzit) dhe pas vizites te engjellit Gabriel
Ajo u pastrua krejtesisht.

Katoliket mbrojn se e Tereshenjta u ngrit ne qiell si Krishti dhe e adhurojn si Perendi, ortodokset mbrojn se trupi i Tereshenjtes u ngrit ne qiell diten e trete per mos te njojtur "prishjen" (sic preishen trupat tone) trupi qe lindi Perendin.

Katoliket nuk pagezojn si ortodokset, zhytje ne uje, por sperkatin me uje.

Nuk jan vetem keto ka dhe diferenca te tjera.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Dy diferencat me te medha jan keto qe permend volsiv.


Nuk je i informuar mirë, thuaja se ne te gjitha ato qe i thua duket se nuk je i informuar drejt, psh, kjo q ethua:




> _Katoliket mbrojn se veprat e mira te Shen Maris dhe te te shenjtve teprojn, kete tepric papa mundet ta perdor per shpetimin e atyre qe nuk kan vepra te mira_.


Kurr ne jeten time as nuk e kam lexue as nuk e kam degjue kete qe thua ti, Krishti eshte SHPETIMI- e as papa as popi dhe askush ne bote nuk eshte ai qe shpeton njeriun pos Zotit.

----------


## Elian70

mos ja ver veshin se s'di taljonce....

*muore un papa se ne fa un'altro*

----------


## lusen_uk

> Pershendetje
> Desha t bej nje pyetje n lidhje me ndarjen e Kishes Katolike dhe Ortodokse,cila esht arsyeja e ndarjes se Kishave dhe cilat jan dallimet kryesore mes tyre do doja nje pergjigje t zgjeruar.
> 
> Kerkoj falje nese tema ka qen e hapur me heret
> 
> Faleminderit


Si ore nuk e di. Jane ndare per arsye personale njerezore.Ja siq ndahen partite politike sot. Thjeshte nuk i kane pelqyer njera pale dhe o burra kane krijuar nje kishe tjeter..Mos degjo budalliqe qe thone se u ndane per arsye parimesh apo ku di cfare..

Studio partite politike sot dhe aty do e gjesh pergjigjen per ndarjet e kishave dje.

----------


## MaqoKorca

Shqiptaret fillimisht kan qene ortodokse. Shekuj me vone, kur filloi degradimi i perandorise byzantine e Konstadinupolit, Arbereshet filluan te konvertoheshin ne katolike duke filluar lidhjet me Romen. Si ne veri te Shqiperise e ne Kosove ishin fillimisht ortodokse. Ska dyshim per kte.

----------

Irenna (09-10-2014),user010 (08-10-2014)

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Infalibiliteti ose pagabueshmeria... eshte nje devijim jo vetem prej hallit sikur ai i "figlioccio"-s qe ishte i shtyre prej deshires hegjemonise gjermanike...
pagabueshmeria qe eshte vendosur shume me vone..., ndonse eshte provuar qe eshte praktikisht e pamundur te qendroje si dogem, vazhdon te jete 
praktike qe mbahet me shume fanatizem akoma... por qe bie ndesh me mesimet e Ungjillit!
Ndryshime ka shume, por jo perparesore si keto...
Pershendetje

----------

Irenna (09-10-2014)

----------


## iliria e para

> Shqiptaret fillimisht kan qene ortodokse. Shekuj me vone, kur filloi degradimi i perandorise byzantine e Konstadinupolit, Arbereshet filluan te konvertoheshin ne katolike duke filluar lidhjet me Romen. Si ne veri te Shqiperise e ne Kosove ishin fillimisht ortodokse. Ska dyshim per kte.


Shqiptaret fillimisht kan qene shqiptar. Ortodoks, katolik, musliman (bektashi), bla, bla bla... keto i sollen pushtuasit e ndryshem.

----------


## lace

* Njerezia i ka ndare vete ne shum fe ,*
1- Ortodokset dhe Katoliket Kane nje gje te perbashket- Mbajne Inkona Ne kishe 
2- Ndyshimi Thelbesor : Katoliket besojne se Papa do te perdore tepricen e Marias per veprat e atyre qe nuk plotesojne shpetimin-Ortodokset nuk e besojne kete.
3-Ortodokset Ne kishe Kane dy vende - 1 Vendin e shenjte,dhe vendin shume te shenjte Sipas testamentit te vjeter Ku ne vendin shume te shenjte nuk lejohet c'do kush te hyje pasi aty qendron Tabernakulli dhe aty hyjne vetem prifterinjte, dhe ku ta di une  se kush tjeter hyn aty.
4- Katoliket nuk e kane kete Metode qe kane Ortodokset me dy vende te shenjta.

* Permbledhnje* 1- Ortodokset e mbajne kote vendin shume te shenjte pasi Tabernakulli tashme nuk gjindet me ne toke sipas testamentit te ri sepse Zoti tha une sdo te banoj me nder ju dhe e hoqi tabernakullin ,
2- Katoliket ja fusin kote se Papa ka fuqi shpetimi me ane te hirit te Marias  :kryqezohen: . pra ky eshte nje shtremberim pasi ne bibel nuk ka asnje varge qe ta vertetoj se Maria eshte Mbreteresha e kupes qiellore. * Dhe e Verteta eshte vetem kjo*: Vetem Jezusi Shpeton dhe atij i qofte Lavdia dhe madheshtia ne jete te jeteve Amen!! Sepse Jezusi Tha Askush nuk vjen tek Ati pervecse nepermjet meje.
* Nuk Ka Prift Ose Pape Ne Bote qe mund te shpetoj nje Njeri , Te shpetuar jane ata qe Besojne ne shpirt e ne zemer qe Jezusi u kryqezua per mekatet Tona.*

----------


## Albo

Mund te lexosh kete shkrim te perkthyer ne shqip ne kete teme, per te mesuar ate qe kerkon te dish:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...e-Katolicizmin

Postimi #1 eshte artikulli ne anglisht, postimi #2 eshte perkthimi ne shqip.

Artikulli eshte paksa i gjate por i prek shume nga dallimet mes katolicizmit dhe orthodhoksise.

Albo

----------

Irenna (18-10-2014),user010 (15-10-2014)

----------


## toni77_toni

Kliko ketu, mund te lexoni (pak a shume) lidhur me temen...

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...todoksis%C3%AB

----------


## toni77_toni

> 2- Ndyshimi Thelbesor : Katoliket besojne se Papa do te perdore tepricen e Marias per veprat e atyre qe nuk plotesojne shpetimin


Nuk është aspak e vërtet.
Jam kurreshtar të shoh dhe të lexoj se ku është e shkruar kjo që thua, të lutem, na sjell këtë doktrine apo mësim se ku mëson Kisha se "Katoliket besojne se Papa do te perdore tepricen e Marias" siç thua ti - për ndryshe mos gënjej ma.




> 2- Katoliket ja fusin kote se Papa ka fuqi shpetimi me ane te hirit te Marias .


Nuk është aspak e vertet.
Më vjen keq pse ju shpërndani propagandë, shpifje dhe gënjeshtra për Kishen e Krishtit. Per ndryshe, na sjell dhe të lexojmë edhe ne ku e keni lexuar këtë që thua! Për ndryshe mos gënjej ma.

Krishti është i vetmi SHELBUES. Kisha është "grigjë", bariu i së cilës është vetë Zoti. Krishti është Bariu i mirë, i cili e jep jetën e vet për dele.

Kisha është ara e Zotit, vreshti i tij. 
Hardhia është Krishti. 
Besimtarët janë shermendet. 
Krishti ua jep jetën dhe frytshmërinë. 
Pa Jezusin nuk mund të bëjmë kurrgjë.




> * Nuk Ka Prift Ose Pape Ne Bote qe mund te shpetoj nje Njeri , Te shpetuar jane ata qe Besojne ne shpirt e ne zemer qe Jezusi u kryqezua per mekatet Tona.*


Na sjell dhe të lexoijmë se ne cilen doktrinë apo mësim thuhet nga Kisha katolike se Jezusi nuk është shpetimi, dhe ku thuhet se dikush tjeter, kushdo qoft ai - është shpetimtari pos Zotit.

Drita e Kishes katolike është Krishti. Prandaj edhe Kisha është e  Shenjtë, i mbledhur në Shpirtin Shenjt, ngrohtësisht dëshiron që kjo dritë, e cila pasqyrohet nga fytyra e Kishës, t’i shndrisë të gjithë njerëzit, duke shpallur Ungjillin çdo krijese.

Dogma e fesë së Kishës varet nga dogmat për Krishtin. Kisha s’ka dritë tjetër përveç asaj të Krishtit. Kisha është sikur Hëna, krejt drita e së cilës është vetëm pasqyrim i dritës së Diellit.

Po ashtu gjithçka besojmë për Kishë, varet nga besimi në Shpirtin Shenjt, i cili është burim i çdo shenjtërie dhe i cili shenjtëron Kishën.

Besimi se Kisha është e shenjtë, katolike, një e vetme dhe apostolike – është i pandashëm nga besimi në Trininë Shenjte: në Atin, Birin dhe Shpirtin Shenjt. Krejt besimi ynë është në Zotin.

* lace* - po shperndanë propagandë kundër Kishës katolike, nuk e di nëse po e bën me vetdije apo pa vetdije, por kjo që bën është e rrezikshme dhe me pergjegjsi sepse po shpifë dhe po genjenë, andaj kujdes dhe informohu ma drejt nëse nuk je i informuar, dhe largohu nga kjo metodë sepse të dëmton.

----------


## lace

* Katoliket,ortodokset,kane nje gje te perbashket qe mbajne inkona ne kishe ,per kete su pergjigjet,* 

-Kisha postuar nje Video ketu por siduket e keni fshire ,sespe aty dukej qarte ,se kane shkelur urdherimin Nr,2 te cilin e kane zvendesuar

* Kerkoje Ndejese ,ne fakte une spo beje prapagande,por po rrah idete me anetear te tjere ketu me argumenta etj,*
* Perse e keni fshire videon ?* 

* Une e kam bere Pa vetedije ,nuk e di se c'fare me shtyn !!!*

----------


## ilia spiro

> * Katoliket,ortodokset,kane nje gje te perbashket qe mbajne inkona ne kishe ,per kete su pergjigjet,* 
> 
> -Kisha postuar nje Video ketu por siduket e keni fshire ,sespe aty dukej qarte ,se kane shkelur urdherimin Nr,2 te cilin e kane zvendesuar
> 
> * Kerkoje Ndejese ,ne fakte une spo beje prapagande,por po rrah idete me anetear te tjere ketu me argumenta etj,*
> * Perse e keni fshire videon ?* 
> 
> * Une e kam bere Pa vetedije ,nuk e di se c'fare me shtyn !!!*


Urdherimet e Dhiates se Vjeter ne i shohim ne frymen e Ungjillit te Krishtit. Dhe Krishti duke qene Perendi-Njeri, eshte e drejte te ikonizohet, sepse keshtu i Pelqeu Perendise, qe te behet Njeri pa ndryshuar. C`ka ketu per te mos u kuptuar, vecse nese nuk beson ne misherimin e Fjales, pra nuk je i Krishtere.

tung

----------


## lace

> Urdherimet e Dhiates se Vjeter ne i shohim ne frymen e Ungjillit te Krishtit. Dhe Krishti duke qene Perendi-Njeri, eshte e drejte te ikonizohet, sepse keshtu i Pelqeu Perendise, qe te behet Njeri pa ndryshuar. C`ka ketu per te mos u kuptuar, vecse nese nuk beson ne misherimin e Fjales, pra nuk je i Krishtere.
> 
> tung


* Pra ju Ortokset ,dhe katoliket ,e heidhni dhiaten e vjeter Poshte,pra ju mendoni se Jezusi erdhi per te Shfuqizuar dhiaten e vjeter,*

* Shembull per Ortodokset:* meqense ju se merrni per baze urdherimin Nr:2 ne 10 urdheresat,Atehere perse ju mbani dy vende ne kishe ? vendin e shenjte,dhe vendin shume te shenjte,Kjo eshte nje praktike e dhiates se vjeter ku ne vendin shume te shenjte qendronte tabernakulli i perendise dhe aty futeshin vetem Levietet,prifterinjte,.... dhe Ortodokset e kane akoma kete praktike ,dhe sa per djeni e majne kote vendin shume te shenjte ,sespe Tabernakulli i zotit nuk ndodhet me ne toke Pasi Zoti tha une nuk do te banoj me nder ju,/// dhe tani na dalka e logjikeshme se duhet te mbani Inkona ne kishe ? ku e cuat urdherimin Nr:2 ,,, Apo e zevendesuat edhe Ortodokset edhe katoliket, C'fare ndodhi? pra ndodhi Kjo Sinodi ekumenik i vitit shekullit 3 i thirur nga Perandoresha  Irini  me Sugjerimin e saje dhe Miratimin e 367 etereve behet kthimi i inkonave ne kishe  :kryqezohen:  Ju duket me vend kjo ,, Apo kur doni te praktoni dicka nga dhiata e vjeter ju vjene mire ,dhe aty ku prek interesat eshte keq eeee? po ju lutem shume zoterinj te nderuar ,kjo praktike ska vend ku te rrije...... * Ilia Spiro*  eshte e drejte te ikonizohet, sepse keshtu i Pelqeu Perendise,

* Ore Zoterinj jeni ne vete ju o Vellezer apo ju kan verbuar?* ku ma gjen ne bibel ti o vella se Perndise i pelqen te inkonizohet ku eshte thene kjo more ? apo kjo lloje praktike fshihet dhe justifikohet sipas traditave dhe gojedhenave te hereshme  :kryqezohen:  * Ore vellezer qendroni me kemebe ne toke  por ju e dini si buka qe haet qe Inkonat ne kishe perpara Sinodit qe permenda siper ...Nuk lejoheshin inkonat ,ju e dini shume mire qe ne dhiaten e Re nuk thuhet asnjgje se perndesie i pelqeka te inkonizohet/ ore jeni ne vete ju more Vellezer Ore po beni  Mekat te madh ore* [/B]

* Ndersa Katoliket Kane bere te njejtin gabim sikurse ortodokset ,mbajne inkona ne kishe , madje Katoliket e rendojne akoma me shume me gjithe Papen ne krye* 
* Lutja e Papes*: Spo e them ne Itlisht : Te lutem e shenjta Mari qe ti te lutesh per ne tek Biri jote Jezus,,,, e bla bla bla eeee bla bla blaaaaaaa, Ore eshte ne vete Ky Papa more ? Na futi ndermjetesuese tek Krishti ,nderkohe qe vete Krishti eshte ndermjetesuesi dhe shpetimtari ,Pasi Krishti tha , Une jam rruga ,une jam Jeta ,Askush nuk vjen tek ati pervecse nepermjet meje. e ndersa tani ne behet edhe nje ndermjetesuese tjeter Maria: ore jane ne vete Keta ? Ku thuhet ne Bibel qe Maria eshte ndermjetesuese e jona tek Krishti? ku thuhet ne bibel qe ne duhet ti lutemi Marias? 

* Persa i perket Vetes time Jam i krishter Apo jo ate e di Zoti se sa jam i krishter dhe se sa jo*..... I krishter eshte ai qe zbaton Statutet e zotit ,dhe jo statutet e Papes,Priftit,Hoxhes,  Irinit
* Jam shume i lumtur qe kam gjetur ,Paqen ,qetesin ,vetekontrollin,dashurin,*
* Sqarim:*     Per sa i perket personit time ,Une sjam as katolik ,as ortodoks,as deshmimtar i jehovait,as islamik mysliman, une jam * Besimtar ne fjalen e krishtit dhe perpiqem te zbatoj satutet e Zotit pa i deformuar ato , Une besoj te Zoti te Jezusi ,nuk besoj tek Papa me gjithe Marian,nuk besoj tek Prifti ortodoks me gjithe 2 vendet e shenjta , nuk besoj tek nje kishe qe ka thuer urdherimin Nr:2 qe mbajne inkona pasi ato nuk sjellin kurr fare dobie*

----------


## toni77_toni

*lace,* mos shkruaj më në këtë forum, shkrimet tua e deshmojnë se je krejt i pa informuar per Kishen qoft katolike apo ortodokse. Po flet ashtu sic te ka mesuar eprori  yt SEKTAR, por harron ti se ai e ka si mision propaganden kunder Kishes se Krishtit. Ju keni devijuar, jeni ndarë nga TRUPI i Krishtit (Kisha), keni formuar me qindra sekte dhe grupime, keni shendrrue Kishat ne lojra femijesh, ja mbaroni qefin vetit kinse keni arritur Zotin me citime te llojit te papagallit, i vendosni kollaret e shkoni neper disa dhoma gjumi kinse takime kishtare, kënaqi duke qajtur dhe derdhur lotet kinse e takuat Jezusin, jeni tmerr dhe verbim kryekput. Mos merr mundin ma me shkrue se kush na eshte shen Maria dhe ai tjetri.., sepse je large shenjterise se Marisë se bekuar dhe nuk ja ke hallin.
Maria per ne eshte ajo qe i tha Zoti, respekti, nderimi e dashuria ndaj Marisë eshte dashuri ndaj Jezusit. 

*lace*, te pata kerkue ca deshmi per ato qe i keni shkrue, ende nuk i ke sjellur, e nese nuk i sjelle - ateher ti po genjene dhe po shpifesh keq. Keshtu qe ta rikujtoj edhe njeher, lexoje shkrimin ne vijim, kjo ishte ajo qe te kam thene por nuk me je pergjigjur ende. 




> *2- Ndyshimi Thelbesor : Katoliket besojne se Papa do te perdore tepricen e Marias per veprat e atyre qe nuk plotesojne shpetimin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postuar më parë nga toni77_toni
> 
> 
> ...





> *2- Katoliket ja fusin kote se Papa ka fuqi shpetimi me ane te hirit te Marias* . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postuar më parë nga toni77_toni
> 
> 
> ...





> * Nuk Ka Prift Ose Pape Ne Bote qe mund te shpetoj nje Njeri , Te shpetuar jane ata qe Besojne ne shpirt e ne zemer qe Jezusi u kryqezua per mekatet Tona.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postuar më parë nga toni77_toni
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## lace

* NUk Ju Mjafton Lutja e Papes qe i bene Marias Pa Asnje Argument ne Bibel? NUk ju mjaftojne si prova qe ju mbani inkona ne kishe vendim i marre ne sinod, dhe keni thyer urdherimin ?*

* E ndersa ju zoterinj vini me komente te thata pa baza biblike,jepni argumenta te qarta ne baza biblike mos ja fusni kote sespe e papa e beri lutjen ne sy te te gjithe njerezise, me gjeni nje varg ne bibel ku thuahet se duhet ti lutemi Marias? me gjeni nje varg ne bibel qe duhet te mbajme inkona?*

* Sa per Kollaret edhe sketet te jeni te bindur qe une nuk beje pjese ne asnje nga keto grupime* 

* Jezus ty te perket Lavdia ,madheshtia,shenjteria,ne jete te jeteve Amen !!!!*

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Shqiptaret fillimisht kan qene shqiptar. Ortodoks, katolik, musliman (bektashi), bla, bla bla... keto i sollen pushtuasit e ndryshem.


shqitaret dolen ne skene pas periudhes se skendebeut  :shkelje syri:  ata per te cilt ti flet jane fise te ndrysshme arbereshe dhe me perpara tyrenje zot e di secfare ishin

----------


## ilia spiro

Vete Zoti Krisht tha "Nuk erdha te prish Ligjin, por te plotesoj ate", keshtu edhe rasti i urdhereses 2 eshte plotesim i ligjit, jo cfuqizimi i tij. p.sh. ligji judaik i referohej se shtunes si dita e Zotit, ne te Krishteret i referohemi se dieles, si dita e Ngjalljes se Krishtit. Dashakeqesia jote eshte e dukshme, sepse ke marre persiper te na quash te pabese, por e ke kot. Urdheresa 2 flet per adhurimin e idhujve, ndersa ne rastin e ikonave ne adhurojme Zotin Krisht. Ne nuk adhurojme materialin e ikones, (derrasen, bojrat), por imazhin qe tregon ikona. 
Po keshtu ne nderojme te Tereshenjten dhe shenjtoret dhe u bejme edhe atyre ikona, sepse besojme se jane prane Zotit.

tung

----------

